# yeah!!! Buying from overseas



## dagmar88 (May 12, 2009)

Hi,
Finally I'm ready to get some good fragrance oils from the US. Over here, FO's all suck   :roll: really bad!
So I decided to place my order with Naturesgardencandles.com.
Could anyone recommand a scent, or does anyone know wich of their scents isn't that good?
I can use some help for sure


----------



## honor435 (May 13, 2009)

there oatmeal milk and honey is great
angel( discolors)
fantasy( discolors)
fuzzy navel(love ,love)
ylang ginger
kama sutra/ satins sheets( discolors)
anything with vanilla can discolor to tan or brown.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 13, 2009)

Oh, good to hear the OMH is great after all; the ratings of it weren't that good. I'll add that one to my wish list too   growing by the minute


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

Hey dag, did you look at Aroma Haven, I ordered some goodies from them and a few peeps have said great things about their FO's to


----------



## dagmar88 (May 14, 2009)

won't look at anything else right now; gor eveything figured out  :wink: Too afraid of seeying yummy FO's and changing my mind. For the tenth time


----------



## carebear (May 14, 2009)

did you check the FOs out on the Scent Review Board before ordering?  always a good idea.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 15, 2009)

HAHAHA I understand I get the same way to!


----------



## dagmar88 (May 15, 2009)

Hi Carebear;
the problem, for me, is most people on the scent review make candles. Do check every review possible though


----------



## reallyrita (May 15, 2009)

Dag...are you checking on their soaping section?  They also have a chandler section for candle makers.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 19, 2009)

seriously.... Gonna check that right away


----------



## shutejute (May 23, 2009)

Dag,  nature's garden's  "Australian Bamboo Grass" is Great!  Kinda like Irish Spring...but better.  
Shutejute


----------



## madpiano (Jun 26, 2009)

Try sensory perfection. 

It's closer to home, they have a large EU certified section and also a large US Import section. Plenty of special offers, great customer service and shipping is reasonable as well. 

They don't have much besides flavours / FOs, but do sell some Micas and Pigments.


----------

